# Rottweiler as a LGD



## dixiegirl3179

Hey all

I have an opportunity to get a rottie pup for next to nothing (just the cost of tail docking, shots, health certificate etc). The pup comes from a kennel that breeds very nice rotties. This particular litter was an accident, the father has some sort of fault and wasn't supposed to be bred (it's not a health matter), so I guess they're considering the pups pet quality. The pups were born Monday night, so I have some time to make up my mind. The guy who co-owns the mother (she lives at his home) said that Rottweilers can be used to guard livestock. I've been googling it and getting mixed opinions. I know they were bred to be herding dogs and then guard dogs. I've seen pictures of the mother and she's gorgeous. She has some titles (I don't know Rotties very well so I don't know what they mean) and a good critique. Don't know about the father though. We don't have any major predators out here, mostly what we have is a threat to my chickens..foxes, raccoons, possums. I still worry about the goats and really worry about when there are newborns in the pen. Also, even though the goats are in the backyard I worry about humans stealing them. The dog could also serve as a deterrent if something is trying to get into the chicken coop, which is not in the goat pen. LGD breeds aren't common around here (someone has GPs on craigslist right now, but I won't have money for one til Feb/Mar and they won't have them then). Is trying to use a rottie as a LGD a horrible idea? Can this work out if I raise the dog from puppyhood with the goats? I'll have some babies born very soon after I get the puppy so it could almost immediately be introduced to newborn goats. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado

I would use a rott as a guard dog but not inside with the goats.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

I'd use him as a perimeter guard, he/she wouldn't LIVE with the goats, but roam the property to keep dogs, humans and other critters out, (fenced?) I know Rotties are pretty intimidating!

I *think* Pam used to raise Rottweilers...


----------



## Victoria

I agree about not letting him in with the goats, but letting him be a guard. 
In fact, I am looking into getting one. We had a husky attack one of our goats on Thanksgiving morning. Tore her all up. My poor dear collie, she didn't know what to do!! She loves all of our animals, keeps the ***** at bay, but is not at all aggressive. If I had room, a LGD would be appropriate, but we just don't. So I am iso a guard dog, and rotties are durable tough, and big ol sweet hearts to boot!!


----------



## toth boer goats

> I *think* Pam used to raise Rottweilers...


 Yes I did Katrina... :wink:

I agree with the others.... Rottweilers are wonderful guard dogs.... but... they are not good in with the goats.... they play rough.... they are a big dog and don't know their strength.... they where bred ...to be a working guard dogs ...but not for LGD protection...with the goats... it just doesn't work out to well...


----------



## Bellafire Farm

I'd agree with Pam... Rotties are GREAT dogs, I had a gorgeous wonderful Rott when my kids were born, she practically help me raise them... WONDERFUL dogs for family ... wish they didn't get such a bad wrap all the time :-( 
On another note, none of mine have done any harm to other animals at all... but "nature" wise - I wouldn't leave them with livestock. If you're right with them, then they'd probably be fine...

Oh I'm SO missing my Rottie's now... :-( have two Labs now, great dogs, smart, friendly, but they just aren't the same.


----------



## peggy

My daughter is on her second rottie. She lost her boy last year from health complications and now has a beautiful girl. I love them both. Wonderful, wonderful dogs. I do agree however that they are powerful dogs and play could turn too rough unintentionaly.


----------



## myfainters

Rotties are NOT LGD's and shouldn't be used as such. However I used to have a rottie...a great farm dog he was! Loved the baby goats and chickens but he didn't protect them like an LGD would. They will never bond to stock the way you need an LGD to bond...it's just not the same. Not to mention rotties are smaller than an LGD and therefore...more easily overpowered by predators. A LARGE male rottie is about the same size as the smallest female Maremma LGD...which is the smallest of the LGD breeds. 
:2cents:


----------



## Chicken_little

I disagree a friend of mine has a stray male rotti on his farm that just wandered in one afternoon and never left peferct guard dog hasn't had a fox or feral cat through his 30 acres since it arrived it also is de-sexed but that was prior to it wandering in.


----------



## toth boer goats

This is a very old post.

I would never trust a Rottweiler in with goats, they are not bred for that type of work.
I have had Rottweilers, bred them and love those dogs but would never put them in with goats and leave them there.


----------



## Cabron4ever

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have an opportunity to get a rottie pup for next to nothing (just the cost of tail docking, shots, health certificate etc). The pup comes from a kennel that breeds very nice rotties. This particular litter was an accident, the father has some sort of fault and wasn't supposed to be bred (it's not a health matter), so I guess they're considering the pups pet quality. The pups were born Monday night, so I have some time to make up my mind. The guy who co-owns the mother (she lives at his home) said that Rottweilers can be used to guard livestock. I've been googling it and getting mixed opinions. I know they were bred to be herding dogs and then guard dogs. I've seen pictures of the mother and she's gorgeous. She has some titles (I don't know Rotties very well so I don't know what they mean) and a good critique. Don't know about the father though. We don't have any major predators out here, mostly what we have is a threat to my chickens..foxes, raccoons, possums. I still worry about the goats and really worry about when there are newborns in the pen. Also, even though the goats are in the backyard I worry about humans stealing them. The dog could also serve as a deterrent if something is trying to get into the chicken coop, which is not in the goat pen. LGD breeds aren't common around here (someone has GPs on craigslist right now, but I won't have money for one til Feb/Mar and they won't have them then). Is trying to use a rottie as a LGD a horrible idea? Can this work out if I raise the dog from puppyhood with the goats? I'll have some babies born very soon after I get the puppy so it could almost immediately be introduced to newborn goats. Any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


----------



## Cabron4ever

Rottweiler are 100% guard dogs but I do trust them whit my goats no accidents on the las 8 years and they protect them from the coyotes I’m really happy whit my rotties


----------



## toth boer goats

This is a very old thread.

I still do not recommend Rottweilers in with goats. Like I said, I love Rottweilers but, they are not meant to be with goats. There is risk with any dog, but more risk, if they are not bred to do that type of duty.


----------

